# foreign student application



## thedarkknight (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello eveyone!! I am still a college student 4th year taking up civil engineering in the philippines, but I want to take master's degree in germany in the future. I just wanted to know if it is possible, financially we are ok, by the way my aunt married a german so is it an advantage. I will appreciate your replies. Thanks in advance. Danke!!


----------



## sunra (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah, It's possible. I did my Bachelors there. Many Masters courses are run in English, so if that's easier for you, you can apply to one of the international programmes. As a foreigner you'll probably have to apply through uni-assist, but you probably know that. There you can find out what requirements you need to meet. If you're going to do your degree in the German language, you'll need to take the TestDaf language test first.

Some regions in Germany charge tuition fees others don't so you'll have to research a bit but I think the tuition fee rates here are good value unlike other countries. I did my degree in the East. If I could do it again I'd have studied probably somewhere like Hamburg or Bielefeld.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sunra, why Hamburg or Bielefield? Are the fees cheaper than in the East or is it another reason?


----------



## sunra (Oct 11, 2013)

James3214 said:


> Sunra, why Hamburg or Bielefield? Are the fees cheaper than in the East or is it another reason?


Some other reason. But I just like Hamburg as a city and Bielefeld in particular has a very international university culture. It also has a very interesting approach to the Bachelor degree, which is far more flexible than what I did, allowing a lot of room for self-structuring of the course. For instance I wanted to do astronomy and astrophysics electives with my physics degree but was told I could but they wouldn't be credited.


----------



## mtlve (Oct 3, 2013)

I am in Germany on a student visa (doctorate level). It was fairly simple to get the visa so far. I would focus on just finding a position and funding if you need to secure that. You do need to show proof to the embassy that you can pay for your school and living expenses for the required amount of time.


----------

